# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm hộ chiếu nhanh

## phuongtb90

Làm hộ chiếu nhanh
Ms Quyên: 0977363941
1.    Làm hộ chiếu cấp mới nhanh:

- Hộ chiếu nộp không phải xếp hàng: 500.000 vnđ
- Hộ chiếu lấy khẩn 1 ngày làm việc giá: 2.500.000 vnđ
- Hộ chiếu lấy khẩn 2 ngày làm việc giá: 2.100.000 vnđ
- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 3 ngày làm việc giá:1.800.000 vnđ
- Hộ chiếu lấy khẩn 4 ngày làm việc giá: 1.400.000 vnđ
- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 5 ngày làm việc giá: 1.200. 000 vnđ

2.    Đổi hộ chiếu nhanh:

- Đổi hộ chiếu lấy khẩn 2 ngày làm việc giá: 2.500.000 vnđ
- Làm hộ chiếu nhanh đối với ngoại tỉnh ( giá thoả thuận đối với ngoại tỉnh ) 
- Hộ khẩu Hà Nội (Và Hà Tây cũ): chỉ cần CMTND (còn nguyên vẹn, không ép lụa) và 4 ảnh 4x6 nền trắng + tờ khai.
•    Giá trên không bao phí nhà nước : 200.000đ/ quyển  
•    Làm ở :  
Số 89 Trần Hưng Đạo – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội 
Số 02 Phùng Hưng - Hà Đông -  Hà Nội 
•    Làm chứng minh thư nhân dân nhanh lấy sau 3 ngày.
•    Cho thuê xe từ 04 đến 45 chỗ, lái xe phục vụ nhiệt tình, giá rẻ.
•    Làm visa Trung Quốc, Hồng Kông, Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc nhanh, thủ tục dễ dàng.
•    Vé máy bay giá rẻ.

Liên hệ: 
Ms Quyên: 01266200333 - 0977363941

----------


## tourtravelcanal

*Nhận làm hộ chiếu nhanh: 1 ngày, 2 ngày, 3 ngày,4 ngày, 5 ngày, không phải xếp hàng* *
Làm ở : Số 89 Trần Hưng Đạo – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội* * 
Số 02 Phùng Hưng - Hà Đông -  Hà Nội*  *
Quý khách đến công ty để được hướng dẫn làm thủ tục và nộp hồ sơ trong vòng 10 phút là xong ngay.*   ** *01266-200-333(Ms Tâm)*  *0904-386-229(Mr Quyết)*
 * download mẫu tờ khai hộ chiếu* 
*download mẫu đơn xác nhận nhân thân*



 
*Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 5 ngày lấy giá 1.200.000 đ* *Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 4 ngày lấy giá 1.400.000 đ**Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 3 ngày lấy giá 1.800.000 đ* *Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 2 ngày lấy giá 2.100.000 đ**Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 1 ngày lấy giá 2.600.000 đ**Làm hộ chiếu ngoại tỉnh ( giá thoả thuận đối với ngoại tỉnh ) 
 Hộ khẩu Hà Nội (Và Hà Tây cũ): chỉ cần CMTND (còn nguyên vẹn, không ép lụa) và 4 ảnh 4x6 nền trắng + tờ khai.**Giá trên không bao gồm phí nhà nước : 200.000đ/ quyển*

*Làm chứng minh thư nhanh[/URL] 5 ngày lấy.*

----------


## greencanalvietnam

LÀM HỘ CHIẾU NHANH

Dịch vụ làm Hộ Chiếu lấy nhanh giá rẻ, uy tín nhất Hà Nội.
- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 5 ngày làm việc giá : 1.200.000đ .

- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 4 ngày làm việc giá : 1.400.000đ
- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 3 ngày làm việc giá : 1.800.000đ
- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 2 ngày làm việc giá : 2.100.000đ
- Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 1 ngàylàm việc giá : 2.300.000đ
- Hộ chiếu làm trong ngày ( bắt buộc phải nộp buổi sang trước 9h chiều 4h30 lấy ) :3.500.000 đ

-Giá trên chưa bao gồm lệ phí nhà nước: 200.000/quyển
*Về thủ tục:
- CMT nhân dân còn hạn sử dụng (15 năm ) còn nguyên vẹn, không ép lụa,ép dẻo.
- 4 ảnh 4x6 nền trắng

-Tờ khai(khi bạn đến công ty mình sẽ có đội ngũ chuyên hộ chiếu khai chuẩn cho bạn)
Địa điểm nộp hồ sơ :
+ Hộ khẩu Hà Nội làm tại 89 Trần Hưng Đạo – Hà Nội ( Nộp hồ sơ không phải xếp hàng, lấy số,nhanh gọn chỉ mất 5 phút )
+ Hộ khẩu Hà Nội (Quận Thanh Xuân, Thanh Trì Và Hà Tây cũ): (Nộp tại Số 2-Phùng Hưng- Hà Đông – Hà Nội)

- Người có hộ khẩu tỉnh khác thì gọi trực tiếp cho mình để được tư vấn và làm nhanh nhất theo yêu cầu.

Chú ý: Trẻ em có thể làm riêng hoặc làm cùng cha mẹ, cần có xác nhận của công an phường và bản sao khai sinh(bố mẹ đi làm thay mang chứng minh thư của bố/mẹ,tờ khai của con có xin dấu công an phường nới đăng ký hộ khẩu,giấy khai sinh của bé)

Liên hệ:Công ty TM&DL GREENCANAL VIETNAM

Địa chỉ:85A-Tôn Đức Thắng-Đống Đa-Hà Nội -0437245292 or 0437327136/Ms Thúy: 0917163993

----------

